# Courtesy Circle



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

forgive me if this is incorrect: 

ac courtesy circle is usually done in hunters. if you trot into the ring, and you wait for the judges bell/whistle, then you begin a medium large circle at the trot, halfway through you pick up your canter. when you complete the circle, you head for your first jump. *the c.c. is usually done so that when you finish your circle you are going in the right direction of your first jump. it gives you a chance to get your canter before approaching your fence.

i also think that at some shows you are supposed to do a courtesy circle after your course too....but im not so sure with that one.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

In hunters, you will often do a courtesy circle upon entering and leaving the ring. The above is correct, but I will add that you want to circle on the lead that you need to be on for the first fence, much like when barrel racers make a circle before the pattern to establish the correct lead.


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

The circle also establishes the pace and rythm for your jumping round. where I ride there is no signal from the judge. You enter the ring, pick up the trot and then about 1/3 to 1/2 way around the circle, you canter at the pace you will want for jumping. after you finish your course, you will make sure you are on the correct lead and do a second circle about 2/3 to 1/2 the way around, and then finish it at a trot as you approach the gate. I've read the circle should be quite large (half the ring if the ring is small) but I have seen many riders do fairly small circle. Do whatever establishes a good forward canter and sets you up for jumping.


----------

